# ducts     ASTM E2336



## cda (Feb 18, 2010)

So who all are requireing ASTM E2336????

and any problems requireing it???

Specifying grease ducts using new codes

In January, UL, Interek Systems, and the ICC Evaluations Services are all abandoning listings or evaluations based on Southern Buildings Code Congress International and the Buildings Officials and Code Administrators criteria.

By Shaun Ray, Director of Engineering, Metal-Fab Inc., Wichita, Kan. -- Consulting-Specifying Engineer, 8/1/2008 1:00:00 AM

Grease duct system codes will change dramatically in January 2009. These changes are far-reaching and affect architects, engineers, specifiers, and contractors. The changes, if not recognized and addressed from the beginning of a project, could cause widespread confusion and, in some instances, major redesign, delays, or additional costs.

In January, Underwriters Laboratories (UL), Intertek Systems, and the International Code Council (ICC) Evaluation Services jointly are abandoning all listings or evaluations that are based on Southern Building Code Congress International Inc. (SBCCI) and Building Officials and Code Administrators (BOCA) acceptance criteria, both of which use the internal fire test portion of UL1978, which addresses reduced clearances for field applied flexible wrap systems.

Once abandoned, the only listing for flexible wraps applied to grease ducts will be ASTM E2336-04.

For non-fire-rated grease duct applications (grease ducts that do not penetrate a fire partition), any edition of any code requiring a “listed” product to reduce clearances can only allow flexible wraps installed in compliance with ASTM E2336-04. Factory-built systems listed to UL1978 for reduced clearances are not affected by this change, and may be used in installations where a fire-resistive enclosure is not required. The referenced codes are: 2006 International Mechanical Code (IMC) – Section 506.3.1.1 Exception, 2004 NFPA 96 – Section 4.2.2, and 2006 Uniform Mechanical Code (UMC) – Section 507.2.1 Exception 1.

Single-wall factory-built grease ducts will not be allowed to be enclosed or wrapped with one or more layers of flexible wrap material unless the factory-built grease duct listing and the flexible wrap manufacturer's listing clearly states such system has been evaluated to UL1978. This is not a new development based on changes to the national codes. The UL guidelines for UL1978 test standard are clear on this issue, and code officials having jurisdiction should be aware to limit liability of a nonlisted system that results from combining the two products.

UL2221, “Tests of Fire Resistive Duct Assemblies,” and ASTM E2336-04, “Standard Test Methods for Fire Resistive Grease Duct Enclosure Systems,” are the standards applied to alternative construction methods for fire-resistive shafts. These codes are: 2006 IMC – Section 506.3.10, 2004 NFPA 96 – Section 4.3.1, and 2006 UMC – Section 507.2.3.

Compliance with these standards provides an enclosure that is rated at 0 in. clearance to combustibles. When penetrating a fire-rated partition, the penetration must be fire stopped to the rating of the partition.

Effective January, all flexible wraps must be applied in accordance with ASTM E2336 where code specifies a product listed to a nationally recognized standard. All other acceptance criteria and regional or nationally recognized approvals are abandoned. Factory-built systems must comply with UL2221 when used as an alternative shaft enclosure with 0 in. clearance to combustibles. Factory-built systems can continue to be installed per their listings for reduced clearances to combustibles as listed in UL1978 where a fire-resistive enclosure is not required.

http://www.csemag.com/article/177804-Sp ... _codes.php


----------



## klarenbeek (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: ducts     ASTM E2336

We've been requiring it for a couple of years now, since we adopted the 2006 IMC.  I hardly ever see factory grease duct though.  Last job with factory grease duct was probably 5 years ago when the old standard was still accepted.

 All the wraps Iv'e seen require 2 layers over welded duct to meet 2336. A few complaints about cost and the amount of room required, but that's it.


----------



## peach (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: ducts     ASTM E2336

gotta wonder about the jurisdictions still using the 2000 codes...


----------

